# Morning ride....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well, I finally got over it and grabbed the bike this morning.

Woke up at 5:00. By 5:15 my trusty SB and I were hoping down our building's curb... crossed the "Humildad Habitacional's" main avenue, quick small stairs flight to the street and I hit a small park close to my place.

Said park has a very small asphalt bike/walking track... like 200m long, with a looooong sweeper and 7 turns (or two "s" bends and two more turns)... Enough to make fat burning training.

Man, it felt so GOOOD!!! I needed to pedal some... I was about to go crazy from being off the bike.

The first five minutes on the track, were frantic... The SB's pedaling efficiency (for such a travel bike) and "slice and dice" handling made it go through the s-bends like telepathy. Just look ahead, choose your pedaling cadence and the bike moved switfly around the corners. Several lines could be chosen thanks to the forgiving behavior of the chassis.

Tyres were nice and grippy, it was fresh and after a few minutes, the sweat on my back let me know that I was wearing too little clothing by wearing only a jersey without my accustomed undershirt. Nevermind... pedal harder, generate more heat... 

To be honest, after ten minutes, I lost the count of the laps and started to get REEEEEAAAALLLY bored and about to head home... But I just kept pedaling, found a groove and stuck with it.

By 5:45 a granny (no, not THAT kind of granny!) started walking the track... No prob, just slow down to her walking pace each time I had to pass her. The Hope Bulb is a nice ring-bell for pedestrians and dogs alike.

A second granny joins the first one... Still no probs... I keep pedaling. Pass, accelerate, brake, repeat. Always gently to make people notice you're not just a guy riding a bike, but you're an educated rider in absolute control of your ride.

One more jogger who thinks it cool to be on the way of nearly of 80kgs of aluminum, rubber and flesh is ahead of me... I keep my head on, crawl behind him until I find a spot to make a clean pass without being rude and go on my way... two joggers more join the track...

It's 6:15 now and I call it a day... Through the bumpy stretch of road that leads to my house I pedal in large ring. Not even speed bumps or nasty potholes make the SB to feel uncomfortable... Suspension working the way it should.

6:20 and my trusty steed and I hit home. I say goodbye to her with a kiss and let her rest as reward for such an easy but gratifying ride.

It's good to be on the saddle again...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nicely done Rene.... maybe you should get some slicks for weekdays..and save the NNs for the weekends 

urban assault in the mornings


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> nicely done Rene.... maybe you should get some slicks for weekdays..and save the NNs for the weekends
> 
> urban assault in the mornings


The NN's are on Elmadaleno's ride for a test... He seemed to like them, but he's so far not raving about them.

I'm on a Rampage up front and Mada's Spyder as a rear. Not bad... they don't seem to care for pavement as opposed to Kenda's Stick-E.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> The NN's are on Elmadaleno's ride for a test... He seemed to like them, but he's so far not raving about them.
> 
> I'm on a Rampage up front and Mada's Spyder as a rear. Not bad... they don't seem to care for pavement as opposed to Kenda's Stick-E.


ah.. I see... I currently testing kendas myself.. got 2 2.35 DTC BGs and one 2.35 Stick-E nev.. I was running the nev in the rear but rolls a bit slow..so I put it in the front of the 575 with the 2.4 NN in the rear... but it looks funny because the NN is much taller and higher volume than the Nev... the Nev is not small by any means...just smaller then the NN 

I am selling the 2.25 NNs with my XT wheels to the guy that bought my Zion...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

*Thread Hijack*

THREAD HIJACK!

version: Whats on your backyard??

well, I just moved to a new house, well, im in the process of moving; still waiting for a fridge and furniture. but THIS is what the view from my roof looks like on the mornings, gonna have to make some more mid-week rides now:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> THREAD HIJACK!
> 
> version: Whats on your backyard??
> 
> well, I just moved to a new house, well, im in the process of moving; still waiting for a fridge and furniture. but THIS is what the view from my roof looks like on the mornings, gonna have to make some more mid-week rides now:


No ma.... Que chido!!!

:sigh: Ojala pudiera vivir en un lugar asi... :sigh:

Inchi suertudo...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

So nice!
i can see some nice cerritos to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> The NN's are on Elmadaleno's ride for a test... He seemed to like them, but he's so far not raving about them.
> 
> I'm on a Rampage up front and Mada's Spyder as a rear. Not bad... they don't seem to care for pavement as opposed to Kenda's Stick-E.


Don't get me wrong, volume is great and they roll VERY well, its just I found them a bit lacking on the traction department. Here is how I would rate them:

Volume = 10
Rolling resistance = 9
Climbing/braking grip = 6
Cornering grip = 8
Mud shedding = 5

Cheers


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Don't get me wrong, volume is great and they roll VERY well, its just I found them a bit lacking on the traction department. Here is how I would rate them:
> 
> Volume = 10
> Rolling resistance = 9
> ...


you must ride real fast.... I haven't had an NN even think about slipping...but that depends a lot on terrain and riding conditions... also that mud over here is not even close to sticky as back home (I assume that mud in Mexico is similar to CR...sticky as hell)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm interested in trying the rampage 2.35. Like to hear more about it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm interested in trying the rampage 2.35. Like to hear more about it.


Very nice tyre, Tiger...

It has less volume than a comparable Kenda 2.35"... it measures a real 2.25" wide and is shorter in height than other tyres like the Kendas, Spesh, Schwalbe, etc.

It steers pretty good, it has gobs of grip and low rolling resistance for the size. Brakes good too. However, I feel the rubber is not as sticky as the Stick-E compound, not even as soft as Schwalbe's.

Thanks to the low height, it feels very stable in direction changes and you can brake it in the middle of a corner, it steers as good or better than an Adrenaline or even the Blue Groove.

Feels less cushy than others, too. It'll feel a bit harsh in some situations and will make work more your fork or maybe I'm spoiled by the soft casings of the Kendas and Schwalbes, which are more compliant.

I haven't tried it in the wet... It's still not raining strong here, mostly showers down south DF, so Mada and the Kids should be riding soaked wet, but at Chiluca is still dry as a frigid gal and I would like to make a comparison between the Rampage and the NN 2.4" as I have more rides on the Rampage now than the NN.

Oh... Casing looks more resistant and sturdy than Kenda's.... not as good quality in their finishing, but so far so good. Schalbe's casing it's better quality, but much fragile construction.

Following Mada's report...

Panaracer Rampage 2.35", mounted on Alex FD28, 21mm inner width rims (think DT 5.1)
Volume = 8
Rolling resistance = 9
Climbing/braking grip = 8
Cornering grip = 10
Mud shedding = ?? (If you have tried Nevegal's, they're almost a copycat)
Wet Grip = ?? Possibly a 7, rubber feels not as Sticky

More here...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=277445&highlight=rampage


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Don't get me wrong, volume is great and they roll VERY well, its just I found them a bit lacking on the traction department. Here is how I would rate them:
> 
> Volume = 10
> Rolling resistance = 9
> ...


Would you buy a pair?
(Not mine, I want them back....  )


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> you must ride real fast.... I haven't had an NN even think about slipping...but that depends a lot on terrain and riding conditions... also that mud over here is not even close to sticky as back home (I assume that mud in Mexico is similar to CR...sticky as hell)


We have some very steep grades so its easy to get up to 40-50 kmph in some fireroad sections. I found them very good in blue groove but they tended to slip a bit in gravel


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> We have some very steep grades so its easy to get up to 40-50 kmph in some fireroad sections. I found them very good in blue groove but they tended to slip a bit in gravel


well... loose gravel is quite loose :ihih: (just joking Mada.. I see what you mean :thumbsup: )


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Would you buy a pair?
> (Not mine, I want them back....  )


Absolutely, especially for the Flux. I wonder how they do in slippery conditions, last year I went down three times on the Spot going over logs and turning hard in wet blue groove while using the High Rollers 

You mean, they weren't a gift??????


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hahahaha, I dont know how you guys can notice all those little differences with tires. When I swapped the Motoraptor for the High roller up front, the only thing I noticed was consideably better grip while cornering, but thats pretty much it (even though theyre completely different tires) :lol:

Im still using my 10 month old motoraptor in the back and im not planning in changing it anytime soon. No need to 
Guess im not too picky when it comes to tires...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hahahaha, I dont know how you guys can notice all those little differences with tires.


We're old... and ghey...

Anything will corner better than a Motoraptor.
It's a nice rear tyre, though.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Hahahaha, I dont know how you guys can notice all those little differences with tires.
> Guess im not too picky when it comes to tires...


I just count how many times I fall or get scared in different situations with the same tire!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Living as you want.*



Warp said:


> No ma.... Que chido!!!
> 
> :sigh: Ojala pudiera vivir en un lugar asi... :sigh:
> 
> Inchi suertudo...


_______________________________________________________________________

Warp y cía. :
Si no viven en Puebla o Cholula es porque no quieren , teniendo el trabajo o negocio adecuado a sus talentos , competencias , estudios , habilidades etc etc , se vive a t.m. , la calidad de vida es diferente , las casas mas baratas, y así por el estilo.

Para los que nos gusta el campo y el ejercicio al aire libre y respirar mejor el vivir por aquí no tiene precio .

Cuando quieran chamba en Puebla y sus alrededores , mándenme su C.Vitae y vemos que oportunidades hay.

Hasta les consigo Ellsworths a precios de USA ja ja ja

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Cuando quieran chamba en Puebla y sus alrededores , mándenme su C.Vitae y vemos que oportunidades hay.
> 
> Hasta les consigo Ellsworths a precios de USA ja ja ja
> 
> the last biker


Suena interesante... te tomare la palabra...

Eso si, antes en una Turbo que una Ells!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> The NN's are on Elmadaleno's ride for a test... He seemed to like them, but he's so far not raving about them.
> 
> I'm on a Rampage up front and Mada's Spyder as a rear. Not bad... they don't seem to care for pavement as opposed to Kenda's Stick-E.


How are the spyders? I'm looking at them for my next tires. Well, those are an option, another Conti Vertical (front) and Coni Explorer (rear). NN also.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

don't get the explorers..they are good..but super small.. about a 1.9..the verticals are ok sized though


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well, I finally got over it and grabbed the bike this morning.
> 
> Woke up at 5:00. By 5:15 my trusty SB and I were hoping down our building's curb... crossed the "Humildad Habitacional's" main avenue, quick small stairs flight to the street and I hit a small park close to my place.
> 
> ...


Passion

or lunacy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Passion
> 
> or lunacy


ooops!!

I did it again!!
Man, it feels great to start the day with a ride! Especially with such troublefree bike like my SB.

When it's rolling it's just the buzz of the tyres on the pavement what you hear... maybe a subtle drivetrain noise, but just that and the wind on your ears.

I had an incident with one of the "regular" ladies there. She was walking over her right, but after I cleared a turn she either heard me, saw me or felt I was going and she suddenly tried to cross the track... Of course I had already going on her left and had to come to a sudden stop (no biggies, Magura's here) but I made slight rear tyre skid.

I was very concerned she would have freaked out... but she said "Did I scared you? I'm sorry"... Of course, I apologized anyway (I was in HER territory) but she said it was no problem and apologized again.

So, it was good to know the two old ladies there do not see me as a menace or some crazy sucker. That means I'm entitled to ride more often there.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> ooops!!
> 
> I did it again!!
> Man, it feels great to start the day with a ride! Especially with such troublefree bike like my SB.
> ...


Ooooh. Turf problems with the ol' ladies? You should take your homies and teach them a lesson..









im gonna cap yo ass *****!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> ooops!!
> 
> I did it again!!
> Man, it feels great to start the day with a ride! Especially with such troublefree bike like my SB.
> ...


Cool ladies !~! They need a bike.... I read a post in passion where KRob went mountain biking with his 75 year old dad. I can't imagine being on a bike at that age.

I have a tendency to ride at night with lights by myself these days just to get out and ride. It can be spooky but fun. It's winter here and dark, cool, and wetter. I had a regular night group ride but they recently changed the day to the only day of the week I am busy. Besides knocking yourself out, it is safe to ride here at night. Don't count on anyone finding you if you do have problems for up to a day or two or three though.... There are some good trails near where I work. I can bring my bike in and go for a 1.5 hour lunch ride... but I get lazy dragging all the gear to work and back. There are even mountain bike people in my office I can ride with. My work sucks bananas at the moment. I have never been so un-enthused in all my working career. I think I need to change employers for a new kick. No idea what to do. It's a small city so you need to think carefully about options and it's a small market and can be instable at times.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Cool ladies !~! They need a bike.... I read a post in passion where KRob went mountain biking with his 75 year old dad. I can't imagine being on a bike at that age.
> 
> I have a tendency to ride at night with lights by myself these days just to get out and ride. It can be spooky but fun. It's winter here and dark, cool, and wetter. I had a regular night group ride but they recently changed the day to the only day of the week I am busy. Besides knocking yourself out, it is safe to ride here at night. Don't count on anyone finding you if you do have problems for up to a day or two or three though.... There are some good trails near where I work. I can bring my bike in and go for a 1.5 hour lunch ride... but I get lazy dragging all the gear to work and back. There are even mountain bike people in my office I can ride with. My work sucks bananas at the moment. I have never been so un-enthused in all my working career. I think I need to change employers for a new kick. No idea what to do. It's a small city so you need to think carefully about options and it's a small market and can be instable at times.


no worries, AM! thinks will look up soon..just hang in there  The MoFo will keep you "afloat" for now


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

Warp

You should rename this thread from "Morning Ride" to "Morning Wood".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> No idea what to do. It's a small city so you need to think carefully about options and it's a small market and can be instable at times.


Hold the steer... It doesn't sound like a career move would be in the way. Pretty much same for me.

Geo... you're talking out of pure jealousy... rft: rft:  
You need to go out and club some seals...


----------

